# Brompton Stand



## shingwell (14 May 2019)

On eBay B stands are around the £50 mark. I've just bought this fold-out childten's bike stand from amazon for £7 and it works fine. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01M1HWKU2 (For use when I'm using a rack bag.)


----------



## u_i (14 May 2019)

For me a stand and its stability are particularly important when I have a a heavily loaded T-bag in the front. I started with your stand and it indeed worked reasonably well. I then went to an expensive one and then came down in price to this one, finding that more forward mounting on chainstay could be used to enhanced stability of a parked bike. Besides subjective esthetics there is nothing that the expensive ones bring to the table.


----------



## Schwinnsta (14 May 2019)

I use Greenfield kickstand. It also mounts further forward. It is more stable than rear mounts and projects out further. Price is low too. However, it is heavier and it interferes with the Brompton pump. I got around the pump issue by buying a Lezeyne HV that fits in the seatpost.


----------



## u_i (14 May 2019)

As one more comment, in maxing out the load on the bike that a stand could still support I found out that, besides the possibility of pushing the mounting point forward, important was the ability to fine-tune the length of the foot. In Greenfield you can obviously cut the foot to the desired length, but in the kickstand I linked earlier there is an adjustment bolt that I additionally replaced with a ratcheting one to be able to tweak the length in the field if desired.


----------



## shingwell (14 May 2019)

Thanks, I hadn't seen those more forward mounted stands, will try one those if my toy one proves inadequate. I don't envisage it getting huge use, it'll only be on the odd occasion when I have stuff in a rear bag, which can be a bit of a faff to remove to fold the rear wheel under.


----------



## shingwell (19 May 2019)

I have found a unforseen use for my fold up stand on my fold up bike - to store my fold up helmet! It works so well I would have considered purchasing the stand just for this use!


----------



## FolderBeholder (23 May 2019)

u_i said:


> For me a stand and its stability are particularly important when I have a a heavily loaded T-bag in the front. I started with your stand and it indeed worked reasonably well. I then went to an expensive one and then came down in price to this one, finding that more forward mounting on chainstay could be used to enhanced stability of a parked bike. Besides subjective esthetics there is nothing that the expensive ones bring to the table.


Can you show a picture of this mounted to your Brommie?


----------



## u_i (23 May 2019)

FolderBeholder said:


> Can you show a picture of this mounted to your Brommie?



Sorry, it can only happen in a week from now. I am away from my base, betraying my Brompton for a local loan bike.


----------



## FolderBeholder (24 May 2019)

u_i said:


> Sorry, it can only happen in a week from now. I am away from my base, betraying my Brompton for a local loan bike.


Thanks anyway.


----------



## u_i (31 May 2019)

FolderBeholder said:


> Can you show a picture of this mounted to your Brommie?



Here is the bike with a fully loaded T-bag, supported by a stand mounted about as forward on the chainstay as one can afford. There is a Kamoya stand that mounts next to the rear triangle hinge, and avoids interference with either the pedal or fold, but it is wobbly and ends up supporting less maximal load than the pictured stand.













Cheap Chainstay Mounted Stand on Brompton



__ u_i
__ 31 May 2019


----------



## SA3BR (4 Sep 2022)

shingwell said:


> On eBay B stands are around the £50 mark. I've just bought this fold-out childten's bike stand from amazon for £7 and it works fine.
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01M1HWKU2
> (For use when I'm using a rack bag.)




Has anyone bought or made a stand that attaches to the front luggage frame, given that the front bag may be the heaviest part of a cycle campers front+rear load? It also has the advantage of leaving the raw bike alone, so when no rear luggage, you could take a lighter front luggage/frame combo, so no excess weight or impurity... (Or the front stand could be removable).


----------



## berlinonaut (4 Sep 2022)

SA3BR said:


> Has anyone bought or made a stand that attaches to the front luggage frame,


This sounds like a very weird and not very practical idea. But why not - give it a go and let us see the results...


----------



## SA3BR (4 Sep 2022)

berlinonaut said:


> This sounds like a very weird and not very practical idea. But why not - give it a go and let us see the results...



IMHO it doesn't seem much weirder than attaching a kickstand to the rear frame of a Brompton? Nb Front Tubus tararacks have the option of a kickstand .

More photos if said kickstand


The luggage frame is meant to bear weight, although on further thought the stand will be bearing some weight from the rear luggage and bike, but the wheels will still be bearing the majority? of the total? hmm
Edit on further thought, the stand will essentially be pushing the frontluggageframe upwards when one wants the luggage weight to bear down on the trapezoid block not upwards on the latch , so one would need enough front luggage weight to ensure such a downward force..


It seems minoura make a clickstand-like stand that attaches to a bottle mount, so I suppose one could attach that to the front luggage frame ...

Or more simply one could just store an actual or diy stubby clickstand on the front luggage frame (easy and quick to access) and use conventionally..

For my bigwheeled bike I have made diy clickstand-like stands from the pairing of a cheap collapsible walking pole/stick and a U-shaped fishing rod rest, with toestrap as parking brake.


----------



## jjb (19 Sep 2022)

SA3BR said:


> IMHO it doesn't seem much weirder than attaching a kickstand to the rear frame of a Brompton? Nb Front Tubus tararacks have the option of a kickstand .
> 
> More photos if said kickstand



Linked webpage says it is to be used as an addition to a rear stand. Interesting idea though for use w/ luggage. I use one of the ebay £20 rear axle stands, 110 grams, fold unaffected, works great (w/o luggage). I suppose it's the budget alt to the Multi-S prop stand. Main thing on ebay was to get the Brompton-fitting one, has bolt holes aligning to hub and mudguard bolt.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2022)

SA3BR said:


> IMHO it doesn't seem much weirder than attaching a kickstand to the rear frame of a Brompton? Nb Front Tubus tararacks have the option of a kickstand .
> 
> More photos if said kickstand
> 
> ...



How big can fonts go?


----------

